# pin on p4 cpu



## ericrm (Jul 15, 2012)

i dont know where to post this so i guess it would be the best place...
i need you opinion on this
i have removed the pin from 5lbs of p4 cpu and end up with a .8 unpure gold button
here were i made my mistake
i have use a coffee filter to remove the wet gold powder from my beaker , then directly melt the gold with the filter under a oxy/acetylene torch

i have ended up with a ugly little button ,a lot of little gold beed in my crucible ,and probably lost some gold flying around with the coffee filter ash

my question is how much gold do you think i realy lost in that attemp?
i dont know how much gold i was having at first but i doubt that i was more than 1g powder from the 5 lbs of cpu pin (just there do you think it is normal) i would have tought more from the pins...


----------



## butcher (Jul 15, 2012)

I do not think the filter paper would make your gold look bad (if the gold was pure to begin with).

There is no telling how much gold loss you had, unless you had before and after weights to compare, 

You should not have lost gold at all if you had used the torch properly, I feel this is were any loss would have come from not the fact you had paper as a carbon source involved. next time try heating outside of the dish until paper forms an ash crush the paper ash with a carbon rod, play torch with just low flame tip barely lapping and heating the melting dish, not directly on the gold powder, keeping torched more focused on outer and around rim of dish (to keep torch from blowing away powder or ash), until gold powders begins to fuse together then you can bring torch in closer, and let the flame tips lap at the gold. after the gold starts melting turn up the torch and get that nice hot blue flame tin in there rolling the molten gold into one round button, roll it in the dish good using the torch to push it around some.


----------



## ericrm (Jul 15, 2012)

thank you butcher for the fast reply


butcher said:


> I do not think the filter paper would make your gold look bad (if the gold was pure to begin with).


lol gold wasent clean ,it was only recovered gold, i didnt wanted to refine it to avoid the minute % loss of cleaning ... this was a yield test and i wanted to do a guess of how much gold per cpu from pins alone 



butcher said:


> you should not have lost gold at all if you had used the torch properly



once again your right i didnt use the torch properly ,well the torch was used very nicely, i was on my lowest setting possible,burning my paper from the heat of the the flame and not the flame itself, going all around letting the paper letting it consume itself and let the volume lower by itself, but even gently some little bit and part flew on theyr own will.... also some tiny beed has formed in the dish that i wasent able to regroup by swirling ... i dont know why...

i was hoping to get a guess from other that have tryed pins alone to ease my mind on the fact that i was expecting 1/1,5g of clean gold and i ended up with .8 of unclean gold... i know p4 are low, but that much low i want to know if i have realy lost a big amount of gold or if those number are standard to what i have to expect from those cpu pin


----------



## butcher (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry I cannot help with yield's


----------



## ericrm (Jul 15, 2012)

no prob you already doing an amazing job :mrgreen:


----------



## ericrm (Jul 22, 2012)

still nothing? anyone?


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 22, 2012)

You never said what process(es) you used to get where you are. Did you use AP then HCl/Cl or AR? That would help to know where you may have lost some values.


----------



## ericrm (Jul 22, 2012)

dissolve base metal in hcl ,until practicaly no more base metal,folowed hcl/cl than AR because i could see some pins that wasnt fully disolve and didnt wanted to wait. after that (lucky me) i have used so little nitrate that i didnt needed to denox (except a little excess smb) waited my usual over night (until i can see true my solution like it is water from top to bottom,not side to side :lol: )
after that my stupidity with the coffe filter....


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 24, 2012)

ericrm said:


> i have use a coffee filter to remove the wet gold powder from my beaker , then directly melt the gold with the filter under a oxy/acetylene torch


I am unable to address the potential loss of gold by your process, but I question why you put the gold in a filter at the outset? There is no good reason for gold to leave the vessel in which it is precipitated until it has been properly washed and dried, at which time it requires no filter. 

Harold


----------



## ericrm (Jul 24, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> ericrm said:
> 
> 
> > i have use a coffee filter to remove the wet gold powder from my beaker , then directly melt the gold with the filter under a oxy/acetylene torch
> ...



Harold,this was not the way i usually work so the way i did it was a try to solve a probleme... 
the only thing i had was a 1000ml beaker,and visualy very little unclean powder(sure to 100% less than 1.5g).
since from past experience unclean powder when dryed stick to my beaker( and this was made in the purpose of a yield test- so i didnt want to leave gold behind) i tough that if i could remove all the powder wet by hand and melt it with the paper) i would have avoid to leave gold in the beaker) 
it was a bad idea...i must have about 50 very little speck of gold in my dish that swirling doesnt regroup(i will give and other try the next time i melt ...) 
that the reason why i tryed that way 
and now that i have had time to think about it ... i would have been better serve to just let the gold stick and scrape it off with a knife :lol:


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 24, 2012)

If you are still 'yields oriented', why not collect the gold spheres with silver and later part it with nitric.... Just a thought.


----------



## ericrm (Jul 24, 2012)

samuel-a said:


> If you are still 'yields oriented', why not collect the gold spheres with silver and later part it with nitric.... Just a thought.


it has been done today :lol: i had broken jewelry that i have incarted to try my home made nitric acid, the result was not as good as i expected but still very workable...
for the yield it self ,i still have the green part to burn and recover so i will deduct from there... 
i take it from the good side ,there is at least .8 g from the pins..... :mrgreen:

edit : i had a 14K withe gold and diamond earings and rather than incarted it,and loose the diamond (i tought that white gold was eater palladium or nickel,so no need to incart)i have choosed to simply disolve it in AR but after a few hours not much damadge (i know it is not Pt because of the test stone result), could white gold be made with silver???
in the hot AR it make buble but doesnt realy disolve... also when the nitric was consumed it have made the most beatifull cementation of gold i have ever seen ,the earing was cover in a brown(not black) moss of solid gold powder.
maybe some of you know why that have happen or had the same probleme...


----------



## salman1122 (Mar 18, 2017)

hello guys . can anyone tell me how to tell which p4 processor have gold plated heat spreader? and how to identify them?


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 18, 2017)

salman1122 said:


> hello guys . can anyone tell me how to tell which p4 processor have gold plated heat spreader? and how to identify them?


Open them and look for the yellow gold.

Göran


----------



## salman1122 (Mar 18, 2017)

can plating be removed by hcl+h2o2 ? or there is other method?


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 18, 2017)

salman1122 said:


> can plating be removed by hcl+h2o2 ? or there is other method?


Dissolving the copper costs more than the gold is worth. I use HCl to dissolve the solder (indium) and the gold in the solder ends up in the mud. The gold plate left I remove with a sulfuric cell.

Göran


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 18, 2017)

salman1122, please do not double post, it's against the rules of this forum.

Göran


----------



## salman1122 (Mar 19, 2017)

sorry i didnt know . thaks for help.


----------



## salman1122 (Mar 25, 2017)

cant we tell without opening the cpu lid? that it is plated or not.


----------



## Refining Rick (Mar 25, 2017)

I use the lids for my stock pot. Foils end up in there with any dropped values. Iron in the final pot to get the copper out. Melt and recycle/sell.


----------



## richard2013 (Mar 27, 2017)

salman1122 said:


> cant we tell without opening the cpu lid? that it is plated or not.



P4 with speeds lower than 2GHZ mostly year 2001 and older will have no plating inside, higher than 2GHZ it will likely have plating inside.
That's my observation sir


----------



## shmandi (Mar 27, 2017)

Here are 2 different P4 lids. Both have gold plating, but both are newer type (3Ghz, socket 478 and LGA 775).


----------

